# Dyn Audio MW182 8-Inch Woofer review



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Dyn Audio MW182 8-Inch Woofer review is up!






Dyn Audio MW182 10-Inch Woofer Review


Dyn Audio MW182 10-Inch Mid/Woofer Review




www.erinsaudiocorner.com


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

And the MW182? You’re a beast. When do you sleep?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

dgage said:


> And the MW182? You’re a beast. When do you sleep?


I don’t. That will change soon. I’m gonna have to throttle back.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

ErinH said:


> I don’t. That will change soon. I’m gonna have to throttle back.


I've been doing similar on the work front. Definitely need to pace yourself and I need to take my own advice better.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

He has one more surprise driver I sent him. Do we see this before his marathon is over or has he had enough? Will Erin throw in the towel ?

Ge0


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ge0 said:


> He has one more surprise driver I sent him. Do we see this before his marathon is over or has he had enough? Will Erin throw in the towel ?
> 
> Ge0


Oh yea... forgot about that little piece of junk. 

I’ll throw it on the Klippel. But I won’t dedicate an entire day to testing that one.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

ErinH said:


> Oh yea... forgot about that little piece of junk.
> 
> I’ll throw it on the Klippel. But I won’t dedicate an entire day to testing that one.


Do what you can oh Swami of speaker testing.

Ge0


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Are the 80hz-5khz and 20hz-20khz “max spl” thd measurements really relevant for a driver like this? Something like a 60-400 might better represent how it will be used in a typical car install. No one is going to be running a 10” woofer to 5khz.

seeing a “measured max spl” of 99 dB because a 10” woofer hits a 10% thd limit at 4 kHz -ish isn’t that useful. In it’s typical range it’s probably much better.

Anyway thanks again for the hard work!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I actually don't disagree with your proposed method. However, the reasons I chose 80-5k was:
1) My sanity. I don't want to have 5 or 6 different versions of the test. I know me. I'm bound to test one with the wrong template and not realize it until it's shipped back. So, I have 3 distinct bandwidths: subwoofer, mid/woofer/range, midrange. It's not exactly "fair" to every driver type but it provides an easy apples-to-apples without me having countless templates for every size and type of speaker under the sun. Some might want to use a driver as a dedicated midbass while others would use it as a mid/woofer. Etc. And with that said, for me, the main takeaway of this information is the distortion profile with/without the bandpass applied.
2) I want to see what's going on an octave above the typical LPF region because that does still effect what happens below it thanks to the nature of the multitone test itself (it's not just harmonics).


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Update:

After some feedback, some thinking and a whole lot of re-testing, I have revised my tests to include better distortion measurements. I updated the Purifi results last night.

I have changed the following:
HD results displayed in dB scale (relative to fundamental)
IMD - new
Multitone (max SPL) bandwidth changed to represent a more realistic range and tightened thresholds 


Please view the provided link to see the updated test method and results.

- Erin


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks Erin! I appreciate the time you took to do the additional work.

Didn’t make as much difference as I thought it would...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea. I spent an entire 24 hours re-testing 6 speakers (2 of which hadn't been published yet, but were about to be). Some differences were made. Some were not. But, at least now the tests are more logical. And the IMD tests are quite useful. The "holy trinity" of HD, IMD and multitone distortion tests are something no one else offers but provide a lot of insight in to driver non-linearities and sync up well (so far) to things I've heard as "annoying" or "grainy" in sound. 

I am working on a video explaining the different types of distortion. I think (hope) you all will enjoy it and learn something from it. It's taking me time because I have to come up with ways to illustrate them but t's been pretty eye (and ear ) opening so far.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

ErinH said:


>


Thanks a bunch Erin. Looking forward to getting my babies back . What did you mean at the very end when you said "I'm trying to blow this thing up"??? Should I be concerned LOL .

Ge0


----------

